# I dare you to move



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Was watching a mixing video tonight and they had a song I haven't heard in many years, thought nothing of it till the words hit me, emotionally numb as I am it was still inspiring so I thought I'd share for anyone who has lost some hope and are feeling very depressed and if you are don't suffer alone, call a friend, a family member and failing that, you can always give me a shout.

Maybe redemption has stories to tell
Maybe forgiveness is right where you fell
Where can you run to escape from yourself?
Where you gonna go?
Where you gonna go?
Salvation is here
I dare you to move
I dare you to move
I dare you to lift yourself up off the floor
I dare you to move
I dare you to move
Like today never happened


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Me too!

Glad to share some emotion


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

good ol days, with light house, 3rd eye blind, switch foot, whatever, all the slappers haha


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

goo goo dolls is a good one to


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Guilty.


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

this song is also about this 



 the verse that starts at 2:41, a lot of their songs talk about it, but i think only in the verse's sang by the same guy


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

talking about "dp" when he mentions the serpent


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

I absolutely love this song, always gets me very emotional as well.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I was not prepared for something so heavy TMS, the only metal I listen to is kinda heavy rock or in this case, kinda metal with a catchy chorus lol


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

<3

What movie was this in again?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

A walk to remember... or so google tells me! I've managed to avoid that film, sounds sad


----------

